# Drivers think they can figure out when a pax down-rated them



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Some drivers think if their rating drops suddenly they can figure out it was the last rider. I have 30 rated trips on uber (I'm a big newb). Until this morning I had 28 trips, all of which were 5/5. Tonight I have 30 rated trips with two being 4/5. I drove three people today. One gave me a tip, the other guy we had a great chat and he shook my hand at the end (he wanted to!) and the other trip I had a good chat with the two guys (they initiate, I don't butt in). I can't imagine they rated me less than 5 (certainly not both of them).

I still have no rider feedback--I thought when you gave less than 5 you had to select a reason?

I know my rating is still very high and I am not going to weep over it. But, I still bet a lot of you who think you can figure out who gave you a low score are probably wrong


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Sometimes you know... sometimes you don't.

Just did two trips today. Perfect trips in every way. Both riders initiated a conversation and I followed along. Both riders took candy and water. I got a 3 or 4 star rating from one, no rating from the other. I wish a 4 star rating meant you could not be paired with them again. I don't want to be paired again with these ungrateful riders. The worst type of rider you can get is the one that you get over and over again that rates you 4 stars each time.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Pax can rate hours, days, or weeks later. No verifiable way to pin a low rating from a specific pax.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Tip doesn't guarantee 5 stars. The passenger that tip you gave you a low star. The guy who shook your hand gave you 5 stars. Sometimes when I only do 1 trip a night in lyft, I get downrated by someone who tipped me.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

Why are you giving out candy and water? Jesus Christ.


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Sometimes you know... sometimes you don't.
> 
> Just did two trips today. Perfect trips in every way. Both riders initiated a conversation and I followed along. Both riders took candy and water. I got a 3 or 4 star rating from one, no rating from the other. I wish a 4 star rating meant you could not be paired with them again. I don't want to be paired again with these ungrateful riders. The worst type of rider you can get is the one that you get over and over again that rates you 4 stars each time.


You get riders more than once?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> Pax can rate hours, days, or weeks later. No verifiable way to pin a low rating from a specific pax.


That's my point, it's very hard to know. I did two rides today at lunch. Yet, I currently have four more ratings than I had this morning.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

mindthelines said:


> You get riders more than once?


Yep, I get repeat riders a lot.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

You can tell about 80% of the time I would say. More if you give less rides, less if you give more rides. You can never be 100% sure who gave you the bad rating but in my experience you can guess pretty well.


----------



## Mitchy (Sep 1, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> You can tell about 80% of the time I would say. More if you give less rides, less if you give more rides. You can never be 100% sure who gave you the bad rating but in my experience you can guess pretty well.


You can be 100% sure the ones that give you a poor rating are the ones that sit in the back and dont acknowledge you with a GOOD MORNING. This particular rider gave me a 1 star and a poor navigational on a 850m trip that was only 2 streets at Parramatta Westfields. Normally the ones that rate you poorly are the ones with very low ratings. Lucky for me I still have a very high rating


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Sometimes you know... sometimes you don't.
> 
> Just did two trips today. Perfect trips in every way. Both riders initiated a conversation and I followed along. Both riders took candy and water. I got a 3 or 4 star rating from one, no rating from the other. I wish a 4 star rating meant you could not be paired with them again. I don't want to be paired again with these ungrateful riders. The worst type of rider you can get is the one that you get over and over again that rates you 4 stars each time.


Candy and water ? Really ?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Just one question, who cares? Over 4.6 means active account, stars don't pay the rent.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Some drivers think if their rating drops suddenly they can figure out it was the last rider. I have 30 rated trips on uber (I'm a big newb). Until this morning I had 28 trips, all of which were 5/5. Tonight I have 30 rated trips with two being 4/5. I drove three people today. One gave me a tip, the other guy we had a great chat and he shook my hand at the end (he wanted to!) and the other trip I had a good chat with the two guys (they initiate, I don't butt in). I can't imagine they rated me less than 5 (certainly not both of them).
> 
> I still have no rider feedback--I thought when you gave less than 5 you had to select a reason?
> 
> I know my rating is still very high and I am not going to weep over it. But, I still bet a lot of you who think you can figure out who gave you a low score are probably wrong


I got a 4 from a guy who tipped and topped well, 50% 15 on a 30 fare.

I know it was him, because I dont drive often. They have to rate to tip, it was the only trip of the day and my total rating count only went up by 1.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I got a 4 from a guy who tipped and topped well, 50% 15 on a 30 fare.
> 
> I know it was him, because I dont drive often. They have to rate to tip, it was the only trip of the day and my total rating count only went up by 1.


Some folks are still of the impression that 4 means good.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Some folks are still of the impression that 4 means good.


I know this. 2 years plus driving now, I was making the point that a tip doesn't equal 5☆.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Just one question, who cares? Over 4.6 means active account, stars don't pay the rent.


The cutoff varies by city. In some cities the cutoff is as high as 4.75.

Also, ratings don't come as easily to all people. On Uber I can stay above 4.79 pretty consistently. On Lyft I always seem to shuttle back and forth between 4.63 and 4.83. I'm often one bad day away from being deactivated from Lyft.

Some paxhole gave a false report about me on Lyft too, recently. I offered Lyft dashcam proof that it wasn't true... got no response.

I have a hunch that they may take the reports less seriously if you are well rated.


Abraxas79 said:


> Candy and water ? Really ?





Iceagetlc said:


> Why are you giving out candy and water? Jesus Christ.


Just trying to keep my head above water on Lyft.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Abraxas79 said:


> Candy and water ? Really ?


A driver who offers candy and water would be seen as "weak" by me. When I see candy and water I think to myself "Wow this guys is desperate for tips or is a lousy driver" he is trying to hard to kiss ass. He would get a 4 star max from me. To Get 5 stars everytime do this: be polite and professional, navigate precisely, drive safely, keep a clean car and gauge the passenger....some want to talk others do not it's important to know the difference. People pay for a $5 ride so they already feel bad about taking advantage of you...then you offer them this crap and they feel even worse like the slaveowner who beat his slave. Did he feel any better afterwards? No. Do not offer candy water and any other h'ordeuves or accoutrements .


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Now Pax knew their driver will know if they rate you immediately so the pax who like to rate you negatively, he or she will wait later or the next days since uber give them times days to rate which is unfair, if we have to rate the passengers immediately they must rate us immediately , some days I don't take any trips and saw many rating show up, mostly 1-3 stars, so when you see a one stars, sure it's from previous trips.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Sometimes you know... sometimes you don't.
> 
> Just did two trips today. Perfect trips in every way. Both riders initiated a conversation and I followed along. Both riders took candy and water. I got a 3 or 4 star rating from one, no rating from the other. I wish a 4 star rating meant you could not be paired with them again. I don't want to be paired again with these ungrateful riders. The worst type of rider you can get is the one that you get over and over again that rates you 4 stars each time.


Please do away with the candy, gum,water, etc... it sets a ridiculous expectation amongst pax and just adds to their ****ing obnoxious entitlement. Plus, as you have witnessed yourself, it does NOTHING for your ratings. They expect it, don't appreciate it, then are extra pissy if you don't have it!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

All newbs do this crap. Hey geniuses...how much more are you getting paid by UBER to be a 4.9 and opposed to a 4.95? NOTHING! They love to do the math. "Golly gee, I gave 10 rides today and my rating went down 1 tenth of a point, that means that I got 8 5s and blah blah blah.....What a waste of time. WGAF. Newbs shouldn't be allowed on this board, or should be relegated to one topic: Maybe NEW DRIVER DRIVEL?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> All newbs do this crap. Hey geniuses...how much more are you getting paid by UBER to be a 4.9 and opposed to a 4.95? NOTHING! They love to do the math. "Golly gee, I gave 10 rides today and my rating went down 1 tenth of a point, that means that I got 8 5s and blah blah blah.....What a waste of time. WGAF. Newbs shouldn't be allowed on this board, or should be relegated to one topic: Maybe NEW DRIVER DRIVEL?


You're lovely.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Some drivers think if their rating drops suddenly they can figure out it was the last rider. I have 30 rated trips on uber (I'm a big newb). Until this morning I had 28 trips, all of which were 5/5. Tonight I have 30 rated trips with two being 4/5. I drove three people today. One gave me a tip, the other guy we had a great chat and he shook my hand at the end (he wanted to!) and the other trip I had a good chat with the two guys (they initiate, I don't butt in). I can't imagine they rated me less than 5 (certainly not both of them).
> 
> I still have no rider feedback--I thought when you gave less than 5 you had to select a reason?
> 
> I know my rating is still very high and I am not going to weep over it. But, I still bet a lot of you who think you can figure out who gave you a low score are probably wrong


PUT A "RATINGS CARD" ON THE BACK OF YOUR SEAT. I GOT MINE AT AMAZON.COM. IT MAKES A DIFFERENCE!! Riders, especially new one rate like you would rate a hotel or ball game:
5 - exceptional
4. very good
3 average
2 not too bad
1. terrible
Uber/Lyft ratings:
5. average or above
4 and below - bad to terrible


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It's rare when you can tie a specific rating to a specific rider and it's usually a 1-star. Many 1-stars are predictable. Like when you've got a passenger complaining about your navigation the whole ride. And the 1-star or 3-star is often accompanied by a driving report. But even with 1-stars, you don't always know where they came from. You go out and have ten fine rides then see that rating plummet at the end of the day.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> All newbs do this crap. Hey geniuses...how much more are you getting paid by UBER to be a 4.9 and opposed to a 4.95? NOTHING! They love to do the math. "Golly gee, I gave 10 rides today and my rating went down 1 tenth of a point, that means that I got 8 5s and blah blah blah.....What a waste of time. WGAF. Newbs shouldn't be allowed on this board, or should be relegated to one topic: Maybe NEW DRIVER DRIVEL?


actually everybody is on this forum, you don't even need to be neither rider or driver, just like any other forum is free to join and free to leave, freedom sir this is all about freedom


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I woke up this morning to find my rating had dropped from 4.92 to 4.91. I think it was one or both of the following trips:

Picked up a guy at the airport. He seemed annoyed the whole trip. It was warm outside and I was leaving the windows open most of the time. (I don't plan on fixing the A/C in the used Hyundai I just bought for another 6 months). He rolled up his window but I left mine down. The conversation was awkward.

Accepted a ping while on trip...big mistake. I had to go through an extremely busy intersection and then double back through it, and it took forever because the Badger game had just let out. The pax probably saw my car pass them with the previous pax. Then the app considered me Arrived because I was just on the other side of the intersection from them, but it was several minutes / light changes before I actually got to them. So they ended up paying over $1 in wait fees. I considered having that charge refunded but then I realized I should keep it because they should have known better than to expect me to magically cut through thick traffic. In other words they could have walked 1 block to an easier pick up spot.

I am going to have to get used to getting lower ratings because the Hyundai has some issues with it. Or if I drop below 4.90, drive the BMW for a while to get them back up.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I woke up this morning to find my rating had dropped from 4.92 to 4.91. I think it was one or both of the following trips:
> 
> Picked up a guy at the airport. He seemed annoyed the whole trip. It was warm outside and I was leaving the windows open most of the time. (I don't plan on fixing the A/C in the used Hyundai I just bought for another 6 months). He rolled up his window but I left mine down. The conversation was awkward.
> 
> ...


I'm missing something here. Anything over 4.6 is good to go so why would you care if your rating dropped below 4.9? I've been very happily driving around in a car that I wash maybe twice a month if it's really filthy and I'm in the 4.8's so I'm not going to wast money or car washes and certainly wouldn't drive a BMW to suck up to cheap pax. 4.8 and 4.9 pays the same!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Some drivers think if their rating drops suddenly they can figure out it was the last rider. I have 30 rated trips on uber (I'm a big newb). Until this morning I had 28 trips, all of which were 5/5. Tonight I have 30 rated trips with two being 4/5. I drove three people today. One gave me a tip, the other guy we had a great chat and he shook my hand at the end (he wanted to!) and the other trip I had a good chat with the two guys (they initiate, I don't butt in). I can't imagine they rated me less than 5 (certainly not both of them).
> 
> I still have no rider feedback--I thought when you gave less than 5 you had to select a reason?
> 
> I know my rating is still very high and I am not going to weep over it. But, I still bet a lot of you who think you can figure out who gave you a low score are probably wrong


I agree. I think Uber deliberately holds back some of the lower scores in an attempt to disguise the specific rider.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I woke up this morning to find my rating had dropped from 4.92 to 4.91. I think it was one or both of the following trips:
> 
> Picked up a guy at the airport. He seemed annoyed the whole trip. It was warm outside and I was leaving the windows open most of the time. (I don't plan on fixing the A/C in the used Hyundai I just bought for another 6 months). He rolled up his window but I left mine down. The conversation was awkward.
> 
> ...


your rating is excellent. Don't worry about it where it is. People are not paying enough to get an uberx when all they paid for is a Toyota Yaris or a ten year old sonata


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

So far so good! Haven't gotten down rated (yet) for my trips yesterday or today.


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

Some rating drops are also from trips started and destination is seen and you don't wanna end up there or for whatever reason you wanna end the trip before it's started, even if you haven't moved and select do not charge rider this initiates a one sided rating where the pax can rate you but you can't rate them.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Instead of offering candy and water, try offering sarcasm and a barf bucket...its has helped me so far. (Rating 4.97)

I got a $10 tip recently when the conversation turned into 'What was the difference between Rape and Date Rape'....I turned around and said, It's Not Date Rape if you don't buy them dinner before hand.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Instead of offering candy and water, try offering sarcasm and a barf bucket...its has helped me so far. (Rating 4.97)
> 
> I got a $10 tip recently when the conversation turned into 'What was the difference between Rape and Date Rape'....I turned around and said, It's Not Date Rape if you don't buy them dinner before hand.


I met a guy at the airport cell phone lot who would say funny stuff to his passengers. Like if a female was getting out at the end of the ride he would say "you might want to do something about that bald spot on the back of your head".


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I see nothing wrong with offering water, mints, etc your business run it how you want. If ratings are important to you than go that extra mile, if ratings are not important than do your thing just keep it above the deactivation threshold hopefully well above to give room for bad days.


----------

